# X11 Configuration -laptop



## oYo (Jan 14, 2010)

I read the documentation on the www ,and the handboock also ,but i couldn't find out how to get the right configuration for xorg.conf.new .



```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org configured"
        Screen   0     "Screen0" 0 0
        Inputdevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CorePointer"
        Option         "DontZap"   "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath  "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath    "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath    "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath    "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath    "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath    "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath    "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EnSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
EndSection

Section  "InputDevice"
         Identifier  "Keyboard0"
         Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier   "Mouse0"
        Driver       "mouse"
        Option       "Protocol" "auto"
        Option       "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4567"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier "Monitor0"
        VendorName "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName  "Monitor Model"
        HorizSync  30-107
        VertRefresh 48-120
        Option      "DPMS"
EndSection

Section  "Device"
         ### Available Driver options are :-
         ### Values:<i>:integer,<f>:float,<bool>:"True"/"False",
         ### <string>:"string",<freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
         ### [arg]: arg optional
         #Option    "NoAccel"                  # [<bool>]
         #Option    "SWcursor"                 # [<bool>]
         #Option    "Dac6Bit"                  # [<bool>]
         #Option    "Dac8Bit"                  # [<bool>]
         #Option    "BusType"                  # [<str>]
         #Option    "CPPIOMode"                # [<bool>]
         #Option    "CPusecTimeout"            # <i>
         #Option    "AGPMode"                  # <i>
         #Option    "AGPFastWrite"             # <i>
         #Option    "AGPSize"                  # <i>
         #Option    "GARTSize"                 # <i>
         #Option    "RingSize"                 # <i>
         #Option    "BufferSize"               # <i>
         #Option    "EnableDepthMouse"         # [<bool>]
         #Option    "EnablePageFlip"           # [<bool>]
         #Option    "NoBackBuffer"             # [<bool>]
         #Option    "DMAForXv"                 # [<bool>]
         #Option    "FBTexPercent"             # <i>
         #Option    "DepthBits"                # <i>
         #Option    "PCIAPERSize"              # <i>
         #Option    "AccelDFS"                 # [<bool>]
         #Option    "IgnoreEDID"               # [<bool>]
         #OPtion    "DisplayPriority"          # [<str>]
         #Option    "PanelSize"                # [<str>]
         #Option    "ForceMinDotClock"         # <freq>
         #Option    "ColorTiling"              # [<bool>]
         #Option    "VideoKey"                 # <i>
         #Option    "RageTheatreCrystal"       # <i>
         #Option    "RageTheatreTunerPort"     # <i>
         #Option    "RageTheatreCompositePort" # <i>
         #Option    "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>
         #Option    "TunerType"                # <i>
         #Option    "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>
         #Option    "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>
         #Option    "ScalerWidth"              # <i>
         #Option    "RenderAccel"              # [<bool>]
         #Option    "SubPixelOrder"            # [<str>]
         #Option    "ShowCache"                # [<bool>]
         #Option    "DynamicClocks"            # [<bool>]
         #Option    "VGAAccess"                # [<bool>]
         #Option    "ReverseDDC"               # [<bool>]
         #Option    "LVDSProbePLL"             # [<bool>]
         #Option    "AccelMethod"              # <str>
         #Option    "DRI"                      # [<bool>]
         #Option    "ConnectorTable"           # <str>
         #Option    "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]
         #Option    "DefaultTMDSPLL"           # [<bool>]
         #Option    "TVDACLoadDetect"          # [<bool>]
         #Option    "ForceTVOut"               # [<bool>]
         #Option    "TVStandard"               # <str>
         #Option    "IgnoreLidStatus"          # [<bool>]
         #Option    "DefaultTVDACAdj"          # [<bool>]
         #Option    "Int10"                    # [<bool>]
         #Option    "EXAVSync"                 # [<bool>]
         #Option    "ATOMTVOut"                # [<bool>]
         #Option    "R4xxATOM"                 # [<bool>]
         Identifier "Card0"
         Driver     "radeon"
         VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"
         BoardName  "Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M"
         BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth      24
                Modes      "1024x768"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


This link http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_detail&laptop=387 that talks about FreeBSD on laptops ,i could find this but it is for xfree86 http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_config&config=xconfig&laptop=387 ,i did not tried the configuration for x writen on that link ,because i have to recompile the kernel ...
when i start x twm does not start and it went back to the main terminal .


----------



## rusty (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you tried startx without an xorg.conf?
You may find it's not a requirement until you want to set touchpad parameters etc, for basic testing/setting up you should be fine without it.


----------



## adamk (Jan 15, 2010)

We'd really need to see the generated /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that was generated when you tried to start X to see why/if X is crashing.

Adam


----------



## oYo (Jan 15, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> We'd really need to see the generated /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that was generated when you tried to start X to see why/if X is crashing.
> 
> Adam


               yes i will try to do it ,i need more practice and documentation . if you have any link for tutorials you are welcome ...for x , unix or bsd ...thanks again !


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 15, 2010)

oYo said:
			
		

> yes i will try to do it ,i need more practice and documentation . if you have any link for tutorials you are welcome ...for x , unix or bsd ...thanks again !



FreeBSD Handbook is a must read for someone new. Almost every single aspect, all the way from installation procedure, to setting up a rock solid system is covered extensively.  

Follow the link

FreeBSD Handbook


----------



## oYo (Jan 16, 2010)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> FreeBSD Handbook is a must read for someone new. Almost every single aspect, all the way from installation procedure, to setting up a rock solid system is covered extensively.
> 
> Follow the link
> 
> FreeBSD Handbook



Daisuke_Aramaki i already did that ,i am new to FreeBSD but not new to the Freebsd website links 
and i am reading the handbook carefully ,online and offline and with diferent languages...
so if anyone got a link for a step by step installation and configuration for laptops (tutorials ,blogs...etc) you will be welcome to answer here or send me a message in private.



p.s: it has been months now i am trying to configure it ,i am installing and reinstalling ,so i am kinda stuck here to configure network,updating ports,configure x ,and fvwm ,and yes i tried google too Daisuke_Aramaki


----------

